# Alpine old school?



## Markweir (Jan 11, 2020)

I have an Alpine5952Z CD changer and an Alpine 5955 control system. Are they compatible?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

If I recall Correctly, Yes. Both are M-Bus. Provided you have all the components for the 5955 it should work.


----------



## Markweir (Jan 11, 2020)

Markweir said:


> I have an Alpine5952Z CD changer and an Alpine 5955 control system. Are they compatible?


I do have all the components but the FM modulator has 2 rca female L&R connectors but the 5952Z has none. the wiring diaghram shows 2 on the changer and shows the changer #5952 but no Z..... Thoughts?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Without looking at the diagram, I am assuming one set is for the input from changer and the other is the output from the modulator.


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know if you're still trying to get this system together. Here are Alpine's PTG sheets on your equipment. 

I don't remember the part number of the M-Bus adapter that changes the old one with external audio to DIN only, but I just gave one to Superior Radio in Saugus, MA. 

They're the second oldest Alpine dealer left in Massachusetts and have beaucoup 'old stuff'.

Good luck getting your system together.


----------

